# Swollen ankles on test and var



## Jonbreg (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi there please help...

Running 200mg test E ew currently 7th week. Week ago started oxandrolonos and take 40mg ed.

I noticed bigger ankles few days ago but also seem to remember sock marks on legs after work.

Can't pinpoint when swelling started but inclined to say var doesn't agree with me. Also worry it's not doing any good to my kidneys.

Test is from pharmacy and var is from ugl pharmacom.

Never had anything like this before, saying that it's first time I'm on var.

I planned 12 week cycle on test E @ 200mg pw and 6 week cycle on var @ 40mg pd and finish them together. Now think to drop var and finish off with test only..

Any advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

It's more likely to be the water retention from test than the var although 200mg test-e EW isn't much at all. I had the same from week 5 of a 8 week prop cycle. The first 4 weeks were fine and then I swapped manufacturers and I don't know if the 2nd manufacturer was overdosed but I had swollen ankles from then on.

You can try increasing the AI dosage to see if this helps remove the water and lowering the amount of salt/carbs you eat may also help. If it doesn't then, in my case, the swelling disappeared a few days after stopping test although it may take a bit longer in your case as you are using test-e so it will stay in your system for longer than the prop did in mine.


----------



## Jonbreg (Aug 11, 2016)

Cheers for input warsteiner!

Not got any Adex as everyone I spoke suggested running test and var on its own and light pct after.

Any experience with pharmacom labs and issues with their stuff. If I'm taking dbol instead this would explain water retention. Maybe I'm over thinking it now..


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Having no AI on hand during ANY cycle is stupid and you really need to re-think using steroids. Sounds like your var is dbol too.


----------

